# Quick question



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Jan,

Just a quick questions I'm 13 weeks pregnant with twins and since the ET I've been avoiding having baths.  So is it OK to have a bath, I'd love one?  I'm sure it is but I'm too   to ask my m/d in case she thinks I mad.

Thanks 

Cal


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

yes it is fine to have a bath, but not very very hot!!

Enjoy this but dont put any essential oils in.  Bubble bath is usually fine if you like the bubbles!!

Jan


----------

